# Forgotten Corpse - Final



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

This poor guy was supposed to be buried a long time ago. Some one just wheeled him out here and left him to rot.
Cardboard and duct tape with a layer of paper mache then dry lock for the bones structure. Huge thanks to Allen H for the corpsing how-to. I was not looking forward to doing this guy with traditional methods. It still took way too long but it was really fun. I highly recommend trying his method. Just need to age the straw, it looks a little to new!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It looks great but I agree about the straw. Love the backstory too.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah,the straw does look kinda look kinda out of place, but other then that it's amazing.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

So what would one use for aging stuff like straw?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

ouizul, I like to age straw by thinning down raw umber to a consistency thin enough to send through a spritzer bottle but still thick enough to leave the color behind. Raw Umber covers many sins. It's my favorite color of brush paints


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

And that is a nasty corpse, by the way.

I like nasty.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Bascombe - i was going to mist it with spray paint. I think your idea will look more authentic.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Bascombe said:


> I like to age straw by thinning down raw umber to a consistency thin enough to send through a spritzer bottle


Cool, thanks. Never played with that stuff, gonna look for some now.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

The raw umber I use is theatrical grade from Cal Western Paint company. Any oops paint that is brown or greenish brown will do the trick.

Make sure when you pour the paint water in your spritzer that you strain it through a kneehigh stocking to get any solids out or your spritzer bottle will become a paperweight.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a great corpsing job, very nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice corpse. 
Maybe some dead grass and leaves would look more natural.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That is a great looking corpse..


----------

